# Anyone want a DIY Reactor?



## Ed Seeley (1 Jan 2009)

Rather than pollute and sidetrack Behjold's thread any more I have decided to start up a new thread here.

Further to Simon's suggestion I've been looking at buying clear PVC pipe to make up a reactor and pricing things up a little further and I reckon I can do a reactor as the drawing below for about Â£25!  





That would include a half metre length of clear PVC, Grey PVC socket and bend at either end (they don't do the clear fittings in metric measurements!), 2 threaded reducers (to bring the 1.5" threaded sockets to 1/2" threaded) and 16mm or 12mm  hosetails that fit into the 1/2" reducers, and a 16 or 12mm reducing tee with a 4mm connection for the CO2 line.  I am quite happy to assemble them if people would like them but to get them at that price we'd have to have 10 people!  Otherwise it will cost more per section.  If people want a longer reactor then they could have that for a bit more.  I could also change the design in any way people want to fit in with their ideas or send you the bits for you to make it up yourself.  As I'm not going to charge for any labour though that won't make it cheaper!!!!

This won't include postage so that may up the price a bit, but I can't imagine a hollow plastic reactor will cost much to send!  I could also get some plastic Bioballs if people want them in the reactor, though I don't think I'll bother as I don't think they helped in my last reactor at all.

Let me know on this thread guys if anyone would be interested.  Once I know whether there's demand or not then I can look at whether it'll be viable.


----------



## JamesM (2 Jan 2009)

I'm a diy freak, but if you can show one working and results are good, I'd be interested


----------



## Behold (2 Jan 2009)

This could be a side line Ed.....!!! although its the only way to cover the clear pipe costs....


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2009)

Behold said:
			
		

> This could be a side line Ed.....!!! although its the only way to cover the clear pipe costs....



That's all I'm planning, to cover the cost of the clear pipe!  If people just want to share the clear pipe then let me know that too, I'm quite happy just to split that up instead as I'll never get through 5m of the stuff on my own!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'm a diy freak, but if you can show one working and results are good, I'd be interested



The problem is I'll only really be able to buy the stuff if a few people show interest.  It is exactly the same design really as my previous reactor (viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1331) so I know this design will work well.  I prefer to inject the CO2 in the filter tubing first as it then starts to mix with the water before entering the reactor at a high velocity to mix up.  

It will need a bleed valve but I'm not 100% sure where to put it for the best result.  It would be easy to fit one to the top of the reactor so I can do that for anyone too with a metal airline valve.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2009)

Is no one interested in some clear 50mm PVC pipe then without the fittings?

Half a metre will cost Â£5 plus postage, a metre will cost Â£10 plus postage.


----------



## JohnC (4 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Is no one interested in some clear 50mm PVC pipe then without the fittings?
> 
> Half a metre will cost Â£5 plus postage, a metre will cost Â£10 plus postage.



im kinda interested in the whole thing. but ive yet to get my larger fluval 405 filter and work out what/how to replace the ribbed fluval hosing to do more diy stuff with it. 

to be honest buying a complete one from you will save me alot of effort and trial and error.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (4 Jan 2009)

Try the following link for some hose mate, stock any size you want. 

http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/PVC_Hose/Clear_-_Coloured_PVC/Unreinforced_PVC/Clear_PVC_Tube

                 Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Jan 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> Try the following link for some hose mate, stock any size you want.
> 
> http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/PVC_Hose/Clear_-_Coloured_PVC/Unreinforced_PVC/Clear_PVC_Tube
> 
> Cheers Gordon.



I'm talking about solid Clear PVC pipe, not flexible tubing.


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Jan 2009)

Why do you want clear tubing, if it's so expensive?

Thanks for the info,

Mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Jan 2009)

I'd prefer clear tubing so I can see what's going on in there!  It's easy to spot if there's any dirt in there, or just watch the CO2 swirl around and dissolve!  It's also easy to see if there's any gas build up.

I may have found a source where I can buy 10' lengths but including postage it won't work out much cheaper than the 5m option!  I'm going to try ringing a couple of suppliers to see if I can get shorter lengths.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (5 Jan 2009)

Ed,

         Sorry i was referring to hijac about the flexiable hose, as he/she wants to replace the fluval ribbed hose.

             Sorry for any confusion.

                 Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Jan 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> Ed,
> 
> Sorry i was referring to hijac about the flexiable hose, as he/she wants to replace the fluval ribbed hose.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate, I understand now!


----------



## Simon D (5 Jan 2009)

Well Ed, not too many people snapping your arm off! 

I'm still up for it and would have some off you if you find this a viable option. I could even come and collect as I'm only half an hour away (if your the right side of Nottingham) and enjoy driving.

Just read your profile and very pleased that your into F1 and drinking, me too, usually at the same time! I find it difficult to justify the drink whilst watching the Australian & far eastern GPs (Singapore night-time an exception). Not so into genetics but as for teaching..... I'm still learning and even married a teacher so I can continue my education!

I can't use the reactor yet as I've only got a small set-up (24x12x18") but intend to upgrade some time this year, so don't mind investing for the future now. I would take the raw ingredients off you and adapt them accordingly when I get my new tank/cabinet. 

Count me in!


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 Jan 2009)

Hi Ed

I'm quite interested in your reactor !  I'm starting a new tank in the next couple of weeks and want an inline reactor in the cabinet, so this could be ideal.

Out of curiosity if the tube was 300mm long instead of 500mm would it make a lot of difference to the CO2 absorbtion, or would you risk a build of CO2 in the filter ? I ask as I want to do as much as possible to shorten the distance the filter has to pump the water.  I'll be running an Eheim 2128, and a Fluval 305 but will have a Hydor heater inline, a UV steriliser inline and the CO2 reactor (260l tank).

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

Cheers Simon.  I'm definitely going to build one, even if I have to buy the pipe and just sell bits off as I people want it!  I might always be able to sell some lengths to koi guys I know for their filters!  
We can definitely sort out meeting up to save postage and with the number of us there are in and around Nottingham we really need to sort out a meet, probably on the East side of Nottingham so none of us have too far to drive!  Maybe not too far from my school in West Bridgford or something?  Glad to hear there are more F1 nuts in UKAPS!  (New Ferrari unveiled soon -12th January - so we'll be able to see the car that'll be following Lewis around this season!!!!)

Tony you could probably shorten it without problems but the shorter the length the less room there is for the CO2 to dissolve and so you might find some tiny bubbles coming out of the filter outlet.  As your reactor should go on the outlet side of your filter it won't go into the filter and forms bubbles so no worries there.  Also, especially if the reactor is empty, a long reactor should actually reduce the head on the pump!  This is because head the pump works against is a function of two things, vertical or static head.  This is the distance from the open water's surface to the height of the outlet or highest open point (so effectively zero) and the frictional head which is caused by the water bouncing against the walls of the pipework.  Large diameter pipe has much lower frictional head and reducing the number of bends or making sure the bends are shallow swept bends rather than knuckle ones all reduce the head dramatically.  I can make it whatever size will fit into your cabinet the best no problems at all!

I'll assume that I can makes 5 for people and cost it up accordingly and get to you all with prices.  I'll just charge you for the pipe I use for each reactor, I'll pay for the spare and hoepfully sell it on later.  I'll post up detailed costs later tonight.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

Right I've got what I think will be a really good reactor and the price breakdown works out as follows;

0.5m by 50mm diameter Clear PVC pipe - Â£4.65
2, 50mm Black pipe clips - Â£2.14
1, 50mm to 1.5" thread 90 degree bend - Â£4.19
1, 50mm to 1.5" thread straight connector - Â£2.81
2, 1.5" to 1/2" threaded reducing bush - Â£1.78
2, 1/2" to 16mm barbed hose connectors - Â£0.62
1, 16mm reducing Tee with 4mm spur - Â£1.95
1, 4mm metal airline valve to bleed reactor - Â£0.95
1/5th share of delivery of parts - Â£5.59

This makes a total of Â£24.62 for all the parts.  Once you've added in glue then I'll say Â£25 dead on.  This will mean the solvent fittings will be sealed with PVC Solvent Cement that will never leak (I've plumbed loads of ponds with this stuff for myself, for friends and as part of my former business) and then some threaded fittings.  These can drip when first assembled with PTFE tape so if anyone wants I'll seal the threaded joints with aquarium suitable silicone that will come apart if you need access.  That might cost a bit more, but probably less than a quid.  

As I said initially this is only to cover the costs and I'm not charging a penny for assembling them at all.  I don't want to make money here, juts be able to have the reactor I want!!!  The minimum order on the site with the clear pipe is Â£75 so I will need to make at least 5 reactors to get to that total from the parts I'd buy from them.

So I'm having one reactor, that leaves a minimum of 4 more!!!! (I can always make more than 5 up to a total of 10)  I know some of you guys are definitely interested, how does that all sound to you?   The only extra cost to the above is getting the finished reactor to you and that will be completely cost on what it actually costs to send the very well wrapped package, unless we can meet up to pass it over.

(By the way I can use different barbed fittings and tees to suit anywhere from 12mm pipe to 20mm or even higher by ordering slightly different parts so whatever you want let me know.  If you've got different ideas and want a tee or something I can work out the price and let you know.)

I can also provide links to all the above parts if you want to have a look at them directly to see what they look like!!!  Just ask here.


----------



## Simon D (6 Jan 2009)

Sounds good to me Ed, 

I'll put my name down for one straight away. As I mentioned earlier it's for a future tank and I don't know what external filter I'll have so I don't know the dimensions of the pipework. Probably an Eheim as I've read great reviews on them, Do they have standard size lines?

Many thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me Ed,
> 
> I'll put my name down for one straight away. As I mentioned earlier it's for a future tank and I don't know what external filter I'll have so I don't know the dimensions of the pipework. Probably an Eheim as I've read great reviews on them, Do they have standard size lines?
> 
> Many thanks



Fantastic Simon!  That's two reactors then!  Three, at least, to go!

Ehiem tubes are 12mm, 16mm and then I think the huge ones are maybe larger than that.  I can get you an extra set of hosetails in 12mm for the grand total of 62p for both and a 12mm reducing tee costs Â£1.95 so it'd be an extra Â£2.57 so it could fit either 12mm or 16mm tubing.  I'll check if they work in larger sizes and look at the cost of those fittings too.  The other option would simply be 12mm to 16mm reducers before the reactor as going up in size won't slow the flow at all.

BTW I could get you barbed 12mm to 16mm reducers for 31p each too!


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 Jan 2009)

Hi Ed

Count me in for one too !  With 16mm tails please, and with a 400mm long tube.  Also would there be a benefit to having a 180 degree ubend at the bottom of the tube instead of the elbow, as I guess that outlet will be heading straight to the tank above ?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2009)

Hi Ed, if you can price up a complete ready assembled reactor I would be interested in keeping one for when I upgrade my external filter, Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Ed
> 
> Count me in for one too !  With 16mm tails please, and with a 400mm long tube.  Also would there be a benefit to having a 180 degree ubend at the bottom of the tube instead of the elbow, as I guess that outlet will be heading straight to the tank above ?
> 
> ...



Great, 2 to go!!!

I reckon that a 180 degree bend back up may allow the gas to collect up which is why I left it at 90 degrees.  But I'm happy to add an extra 90 degree bend in if you want one.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Hi Ed, if you can price up a complete ready assembled reactor I would be interested in keeping one for when I upgrade my external filter, Thanks



That's the same price mate.  Not charging for labour.  It'll be Â£25 plus postage at cost to you once I've assembled it.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

Well Paulo and another Tony who's PMed me makes 5 so this is going ahead.  I'm not going to order the stuff right now as I can make up to 10 reactors and will have to order the parts all together.  Also, before I order I will contact you all by PM to double check the hose sizes you want to have and all the other specs just to make sure you get exactly what you want.


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 Jan 2009)

Thats great thanks Ed - dont worry about the 180degree return, I'm sure you've thought it all through and come up with the best design !

Please let me know when you would like to be paid, and how.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## JamesM (6 Jan 2009)

I want one too! I'm not sure my Tetratec EX700 will be strong enough for it... any ideas, Ed? I don't have enough cash for a better filter just yet, so I'd better go 16mm with 12mm reducers...


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Thats great thanks Ed - dont worry about the 180degree return, I'm sure you've thought it all through and come up with the best design !
> 
> Please let me know when you would like to be paid, and how.
> 
> ...



Cheers Tony.  I'm certainly pretty sure I have based on reactors I've seen and my old one.

As for money I'll order all the stuff and we'll sort out cash once they're ready to go, be easier that way for me.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I want one too! I'm not sure my Tetratec EX700 will be strong enough for it... any ideas, Ed? I don't have enough cash for a better filter just yet, so I'd better go 16mm with 12mm reducers...



No probs mate i can make at least 10 out of 5m of pipe!!!!  

I ran my old reactor with an ancient Fluval 203 so I don't think you'll have a problem.  The only issue might be CO2 build up after the reducers if the flow's that slow, but I don't think it will be.  Might be best to have 12mm hosetails and 12mm tee rather than the reducers.  then if you want to change it for 16mm you'll just need new 16mm hosetails and a 16mm tee.  Or I can buy them both for you now if you want?  It'll be 62p for the hosetails and Â£1.95 for the extra tee.


----------



## JamesM (6 Jan 2009)

Yeah, ok mate, we'll go with your idea of the extra bits. How soon are you ordering the parts?


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Yeah, ok mate, we'll go with your idea of the extra bits. How soon are you ordering the parts?



It will be this week.  I'll give a couple more days to allows anyone else who would like one to say so.  Then I can order the parts all in one go.  They should arrive early next week and I will make my one up to check everything works as it should (it will but I'm just being extra cautious!) and then I will make yours next weekend.  Then I should post them out week beginning 19th January if that's ok?

I can make up to 4 more people!   Shout up if you're interested!


----------



## JamesM (6 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect mate - I might have a new filter by then with a bit of luck! 

Anyone know of a cheap FX5?


----------



## Simon D (6 Jan 2009)

> Let me know on this thread guys if anyone would be interested. Once I know whether there's demand or not then I can look at whether it'll be viable.


They've gone mad!, excellent idea. I'm happy to pay over the cost for a ready built reactor like this (although I  don't want the first untried, untested, unwatertight prototype). I'm [quietly] excited about the whole idea and this will spur me on to get the upgrade on my tank. 

I'm happy for you to build this for me as you'll surely do a better job than me. As a disclaimer, on your behalf, I am will accept full responsibility if it leaks all over the new carpet and blows all the electrics in the entire village (hint, hint   )


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

Ha ha Simon!  Thanks for the vote of confidence!!!!    

Seriously, unless you specifically ask, I will seal the threaded fittings with silicone I think, just to make sure there are no leaks.  Looking at the price of a tube it'll be worth it and it will easily remove when/if you want to undo the threaded fittings.  The PVC solvent welded joints will be bomb proof, almost literally!!!!   

I'm glad I've got enough to go ahead with this as I'm pretty excited at getting them made!


----------



## Simon D (6 Jan 2009)

Melbourne Grand Prix isn't until 29th March - How many can you knock out between now and then?


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jan 2009)

simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> Melbourne Grand Prix isn't until 29th March - How many can you knock out between now and then?



Ha ha!  Too many!!!!  But will only have enough pipe for 10ish!  Unless so many people want them after seeing the first batch that I make another 10!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jan 2009)

I was thinking about buying an external pump just for the reactor, any ideas what would be suitable? cheers


----------



## Voo (7 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I was thinking about buying an external pump just for the reactor, any ideas what would be suitable? cheers



I've actually been considering the same thing recently. I've not looked myself, but would be interested in anything that'd be suitable. It'd have to be cleaned regularly though i suppose.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Jan 2009)

Another option I was wondering was whether you could add a pump inline along with the reactor and filter (with built in pump) to increase the flow rate ?  This would save having to have another out / in let in to the tank, but would it cause the filter damage if water was being pumped into or sucked out of it with another pump ?

Tony


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jan 2009)

I wouldn't put a pump in series with a filter.  You will be wasting power at best running both and possibly even cause cavitation as the pump or filter tug against each other.

I'd fit a pump on a separate, enclosed loop just like it's an external filter with an inlet pipe feeding down to the pump and then pumping the water into the reactor and back to the tank.  To be honest I never found that a reactor affected the flow that much when I had my old one.  By avoiding any tight bends in narrow tubing and not restricting the flow at all I don't think it makes too much difference!  The problem is some commercial reactors I've seen have very tight or 90 degree bends in small diameter tubing that will restrict the flow.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jan 2009)

was just think about it since my filter is not that great Eihem 2224 and would be better to keep it separate for now until I upgrade if I ever do! Looks like I will when it breaks lol


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Jan 2009)

I've sent those 5 who want a reactor a pm ready to order the stuff as soon as I get replies.  

If anyone else is interested you need to let me know in the next couple of hours.


----------



## JohnC (9 Jan 2009)

i've mailed you.

sorry for being late


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2009)

hijac said:
			
		

> i've mailed you.
> 
> sorry for being late



No problem, you're still in time!     Did you get my reply?


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2009)

Right I've confirmed with the 6 people who want a reactor, plus mine so I'll be making 7 altogether!  There will be a couple with slightly different specs so it will be interesting to see how the different versions work!  Including one with a bend at the top too.

All the stuff has been ordered now guys so it should be arriving at mine during the week.  I will probably start a new thread with pictures as I start making my reactor next weekend so you can all see it.


----------



## Tony Swinney (10 Jan 2009)

Good stuff Ed - good luck with it !!!

Tony


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Jan 2009)

All the stuff is ordered but some pieces are out of stock at two suppliers!     Apparently they may be as long as 10 days guys.  I'll keep you informed as soon as I know anything.


----------



## JamesM (12 Jan 2009)

No worries, Ed


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> No worries, Ed


No rush mate, just look at the latest photo of my tank and you will see I won't need it yet lol


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool guys, thanks.

I see what you mean Paulo!  Be looking good once the AS and new scape goes in though mate!
If you're after plants in particular let me know - I have a few unusual ones knocking around the place!


----------



## Egmel (27 Jan 2009)

Damn, can't believe I missed this thread!    

Only found it via links from other reactor threads  

I'm seriously considering switching to a reactor as they're meant to be more efficient and this would have been ideal.  The only worry I have is that my current filter wont be up to the job.  It's an Ehiem 2213 (Pump output 440l/h, Filter circulation 390l/h, Delivery head 1,50 m Ws)

I'm also a little confused as to where the CO2 goes in, your old thread said you tried to put it in the flexible tubing directly but that it didn't last.

Anyway if you end up making a second batch then please let me know


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Jan 2009)

Sorry you didn't see it Egmel.  I will have enough clear pipe left over but would have to pay extra postage to order the extra bits you would need so probably not viable to do one more, sorry!

Well I'm still waiting for parts so haven't even got round to assembling the first batch!  I am assured that they should arrive this week.

The CO2 will be injected into the water flow ahead of the reactor via a tee piece.  This means the CO2/water mix enters the reactor already beginning to mix and I found it did a great job in my last reactor.


----------



## spider72 (27 Jan 2009)

Hi guys

For those who don't have DIY skills:





Cost around 7Â£ + p&p but not sure that seller is shiping to UK.

http://www.allegro.pl/item538499453_dyf ... _zewn.html

Hope, translation not needed


----------



## Egmel (28 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Sorry you didn't see it Egmel.  I will have enough clear pipe left over but would have to pay extra postage to order the extra bits you would need so probably not viable to do one more, sorry!


Well if any one backs out then you know who to contact, alternatively if you get enough interest for a second batch   



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> The CO2 will be injected into the water flow ahead of the reactor via a tee piece.  This means the CO2/water mix enters the reactor already beginning to mix and I found it did a great job in my last reactor.


Cool, sounds like what I expected it just wasn't on the original diagram.


			
				spider72 said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> For those who don't have DIY skills:
> 
> ...


Looks funky but I like the idea of Ed's without the bio-balls in there as it doesn't reduce the flow as much.


----------



## spider72 (28 Jan 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Looks funky but I like the idea of Ed's without the bio-balls in there as it doesn't reduce the flow as much.



Agree about bio-balls.

Some guys are using water filter housings as CO2 reactors, and they are claiming 100% CO2 diffusion with no bio-balls. I think that is possible to buy filter housing for about 10Â£. Some guys are puting heater to the reactor at the same time, see pictures.















Pictures taken from: http://www.roslinyakwariowe.pl/forum/vi ... hp?t=20353


----------



## Egmel (28 Jan 2009)

spider72 said:
			
		

> Some guys are puting heater to the reactor at the same time, see pictures.


Now that's an awesome idea!  Like a mini sump but without the gassing off of CO2 instead you have the adding of CO2.


----------



## Forest (29 Jan 2009)

This is a link to a similair reactor, very detailed instructions. I like the cleaning port. Hope it helps.
http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquar ... eactor.htm


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Jan 2009)

Well nearly all the bits have arrived and hitch number 2 has made itself clear!  The 16mm fittings are the right size for 12mm pipe not 16mm!!!!  Not a big problem as I'm just going to order the 20mm fittings which will fit the 16/22mm pipe perfectly!  They're a very tight fit so there will be no leaks at all from these!

This means I can order extra bits to do a reactor for Egmel; anyone else want one before I place the new order tomorrow?

Apart from that I'm just waiting for the tees so I'm going to start putting the first one together this weekend and trial it out using my old Fluval filter with the 12mm fittings.  So it's all go this weekend!!!

Pictures will follow Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2009)

Great new Ed, thanks for letting us know  look forward to the photos  and test results


----------



## Tony Swinney (29 Jan 2009)

Hi Ed

Can i have another one please, if you are ordering more bits ?  As you have seen I've decided to plant out my Discus tank, so an inline reactor on there would be great.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Egmel (30 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> This means I can order extra bits to do a reactor for Egmel


  Woot! ..........   *ahem*    ............  I mean yeay!


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Jan 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Ed
> 
> Can i have another one please, if you are ordering more bits ?  As you have seen I've decided to plant out my Discus tank, so an inline reactor on there would be great.
> 
> ...



Not a problem mate.  Will order the bits for your extra and Helen's tomorrow morning.  Will have some pictures tomorrow to whet your appetites too!!!!


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Jan 2009)

Cool thanks Ed - look forward to the pics.

Tony


----------



## YzemaN (30 Jan 2009)

Yes, yes, yes!..
A LOT of pictures and a full forensic report on the inner workings of this beast, if you don't mind.  I bet quite a few UKaps'ers are watching this space. You do know you're gonna have to make a second batch?


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Jan 2009)

Extra parts ordered and I'm going to start making the first one up now!  Will be taking lots of pictures so will upload later.

I'm making 9 now so nearly all the pipe will be used up!  Cheers guys.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2009)

just looking at the picture thread and it looks quality, is there any reason for it being 50cm though? seems a little large to me although i have never seen one before.

Thanks.


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> just looking at the picture thread and it looks quality, is there any reason for it being 50cm though? seems a little large to me although i have never seen one before.
> 
> Thanks.



Apart from the fact that 50cm was a tenth of the 5m there's nothing special about it's length really!!!  The extra length will allow very high bubble rates to be injected and should ensure that no bubbles go back to the aquarium.


----------



## SKP1995 (8 Feb 2009)

Will there be a second batch at all if there's enough interest?


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

Piemonster said:
			
		

> Will there be a second batch at all if there's enough interest?



There might be if 10 people want them.  It won't be worth me doing any more and having spare pipe!  I think I'll have to see how this batch go first as I'm still checking their operation before commiting to anything though.


----------



## SKP1995 (8 Feb 2009)

Well if all goes to plan, and if there is enough interest from others, put me down for one please.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may be interested too if there is a second batch. Although i am still unsure on the size as i recall it is a total of 65cm in length? The cabinet is only 70cm!  Is there any chance it could be cut in half or is that making things hard for you? 32.5cm sounds a lot more reasonable to me.

Sorry to be a pain  

Thanks.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2009)

If I do make a second batch I'll be able to make them any length you want!

Just let me get the first batch out of the way first!


----------



## a1Matt (17 Feb 2009)

I made my own reactor, very similar design to Ed's. In fact Ed helped me to source some of the parts, so it looks real similar as well. To say it worked well is an understatement. It works amazingly, almost killed all my fish and had to turn my bubble rate down by a 1/3 or so when I installed it   .

Ed -I had similar problems getting the right tubing sizes, and even when I did I found I got leaks if I flexed the tubing too much.  For peace of mind (rather than just relying on a tight fit) I used two jubilee clips to secure the hosing at the top and bottom of the reactor.

I am quietly confident Ed will get requests for another 10 once the feedback from the first 10 comes in....


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Ed -I had similar problems getting the right tubing sizes, and even when I did I found I got leaks if I flexed the tubing too much.  For peace of mind (rather than just relying on a tight fit) I used two jubilee clips to secure the hosing at the top and bottom of the reactor.



Which sized hosetails did you use?  I've found the 16mm ones are perfect for 12mm Ehiem tubing without a jubilee clip and the 20mm ones a great fit for the 16mm Ehiem tubing.  However Jubilee clips will certainly give an extra level of security that's for sure.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tubing is Eheim 16mm but I can not remember the size of the hosetails.  I remember being shocked by how it could leak even when the fit was so tight.  Jubilee clips are so cheap that it was a no brainer to put them on.  The peace of mind was well worth it.


----------

